# Inverted Wordsmith Free - Word Game



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, so this might be a silly app to invert but my wife plays it all the time so I installed it and it's kinda fun but it needed some doctoring up..:wink2: .. I think there's a paid version but this is just the free one.. it installs like a normal app but you'll need to uninstall your old one first, then install mine.. on the stock app the text colors all over were secondary system text colors but I am 99% sure I got all of them to point to either #ffffff or primary (which is usually white on stock roms) but let me know if ya find any black on black.. and as you can see, I suck at this game.. lol.. Enjoy!

*Download link:*

http://bit.ly/DarkWordSmithFree *Installs like a normal app*

View attachment 904


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

0 wins - 6 losses huh?

Hopefully having this inverted will help you step up your game lol


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> 0 wins - 6 losses huh?
> 
> Hopefully having this inverted will help you step up your game lol


lol.. Dude I suck at this game.. I'm anal about spelling and grammar but I get a lot of z's and all vowels so it's hard to spell anything.. but I won lastnight so yes, the inverted goodness is working..


----------



## droidcutie (Jun 13, 2011)

Yay, thank you

Sent from my Thunderbolt, using Tapatalk app.


----------

